# Porsche 964 - Zuffenhausen turnaround.com



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Porsche 964 - 1990 modell - 3,6l 










*Wahing:*
Mac 124 Prickbort
Scholl Crack 9000
SV Car bath
Maxi suds
MG APC
Wookie Fist mitt
SV Detail brush
ONR
Megs Wheel Brightener
SV yellow clay
EZ wheel brushes
ScandicShine dryers
Espuma dryers

*Equipment/compounds:*
Makita og flex rotary
Porter Cable DA
Scholl S03Gold
Scholl S30
Menzera PO85RD
Different pads
CFP
SV autobahn
SV Zuffenhausen
SV Trim Restorer
Dynamix cleaner and milk
Scholl Purple 9000
Nanolotus Pro
Pneu Glossy
SV Crystal
_______________________________________________________________________________

Some pics prior to washing:


























































































Pre-wash.. first mac 124 prickbort:









Let this one stand for about 5 minutes before rinse-off:


















Then I did rims by rims(degreasing and rinsing):









I did not let the MG Wheel Brightener stand for more than about 1 minute before i rinsed of. This is an acid-based degreaser, and dilluted in 1:4 not much more time is needed:









Effective:


















The car was far from clean, so I layed a new round of degreaser, this time with Scholl Crack 9000 and maxi suds in the foam canon:









(1liter of foam to be exact):

















































































Can't help my self. Just love foam pics:









Time for some hand washing:









"mmmmmmm, car bath!!":









Pulled out the smalles wash-mitt in the collection - wookie fist... here I'm pouring out half of the bucket:









Done:









Yellow SV clay and ONR as Lube:









After the hood and front fenders.. Not bad this:









SS dryers followed by Espuma dryers:









Took the car out in the sunset for a closer look:









Not to pad?!? LSP ready :









Cool!!:









Holo's:


















Was asked if I could fix this, but politely said no:









Polish residue? Nope, but i think it's some sort of glue after changing the window.. Cleaned it of with some 3M GPAC:


















:fun: 









This is a very good picture of what the car was covered in.. The entire car was covered in RDS's:









Then some paint measurement by mr.Paint Detective:













































Re-painted area.. also confirmed by owner:



























Paint values were somewhat inconclusive with a very large variation in average of thickness. What does this tell me? Some re-painted areas that have been oversprayed with BC/CC = be careful here:









Started out with orange scholl an Scholl S30, which was replaced with S03 Gold and yellow pad after a couple of passes(to little cut):









Did about 6-8 passes with a firm pressure:









Release the pressure at the end and "drag" the machine extremely smooth and slow which gives a good finish with less holo's:









Time for som 50/50:









S03 Gold, 5-7 passes - 600->2000>900rpm, and then a new round:









50/50  :


















Did a middle-step just for the pictures sake:




































Polished two rounds with S03Gold and this schratch was left(S03G has a little more cut than 3M FCP+ in comparison):









75mm scholl wool and S03 Gold worked for a very loooooong time:









Before:









After:








































































Think I'l save this one for the next day:









Day two I started out in the sun.. Thought I would get some sun on the corpse and did the tailgate with yellow scholl and S03Gold:









Wiped down with 50/50 IPA.. The paint was hard here, and as mentioned earlier, letting of on the pressure on the end helps finishing nicely:


















Re-paintet area:









Thats all I got time for before the rain came:









Small wool pad was a must on this car, as it is so many curves on it:









Urrrk!!! Thin laquer on plastic fenders = no fun.. (inspected with microscope on paint chips):









Some more 50/50 freehand:









SingelStage paint on the front fender:









After two long rounds of S03G with wool pad, followed by S30... Did panel by panel with middle stage after rubbing:









Before:









After.. Scholl S03G on yellow, S03G on 75mm wool, 75mm wool, 75mm wool, 75mm wool, yellow medium size pad with S03G to remove the wool marks, followed by S30 on orange pad and PO85RD:



























Before:









After a whole lot of passes:


















Wipedown:



























Thought I'd take some shiny pics before going home this day:






















































Time spent so far: 5hrs... (or + 20hrs!!)









Exhaust detailing getting out of hand:









Started out with Scholl S0 on an old rotten MF pad:









Boooooring:









ahhhh, to slow... Pulled out the Flex and my alu wool pad(just cause it's permanent black):









Finishing pad with S03G.. Happy?!? Far from, and a quick look underneath the car gave me a bright idea!!:









Take it down scooter... Two 11mm wrenches did the business.. Thought about what I should do now, but a machine in the corner kept calling my name... "Brynjar, use me, use me!!!":









And the machine was used. The whole end-pipe was sandblasted and fearly clean after 3 minutes.. Then I used P120(dry) on a DA sander:









Was out of P400 for the DA, so had to do P400 by hand. I regret that a bit, since it's easier to get out sanding marks after DA P240 than P400 by hand:









Puss-puss:


















Guess what this original Makita wool pad have been used for before?? S0 on the pad in any case:









Maximum power:









Smaller edition:


















MF drying:









MG Metal polish:









CG metal polish:









SV CFP:









SV Autobahn:









Done? Far from:









Since the dark spots would not come and I thought it would destroy the total impression(mine of course), I decided to take this a bit further.. Especially since I first had taken the trouble of disassembling it:


















Thinner for cleaning:









Threaded onto a suitable carrier:









The spray paint I'm using here does not need primer and is heat resistant up to 600 degrees celcius:









Did three coats, wet on wet with about 5-7 minutes intervals, followed by tow layers of clear in the same quality/brand:









Let the paint flash for about an hour before I removed the tape:









Put on a layer of Endurance:









Did not get the finish I'd hoped for on the non-painted area, but did not have time for more alu polishing... Time to move on:


















Some CRC 5-56 on the mounting bracket:









Exhaust Mounting Paste.. This will harden when the exhaust reach some temperature:


















Used a MF to hold the tip with, but gave that up after a while trying to fit the tip.. After a little cursing, adjusting and a little more fine tuning the bracket was tightned and this little fix was done. Time spent: somewhere between 2-3 hrs:









Some more polishing with S03 Gold:


















Some left-handed polishing_



























S30 with orange:


















Wish you the best of luck:









2-3 passes with yellow and Gold to separate the rds's from the swirls:









starting to work on the scratches:









Just on this door, there was around 10-12 scratches like this + some minor ones:









Did not wipe of the residue between the rounds, just added some more polish and kept on going. 600->1500->2000->more polish->1500->2000rpm->new scratch(due to the heat)->back to the old scratch->more polish->last round with yellow pad and the Makita for a nicer finish:









Turned out like this:



























The rear "wing" was done with very gently with Gold and wool:


















full concentration from the first spin:


















S30:









Then some more 50/50 :


















Checking for some holo's:


















A small IPA test spot:



























ahhhh, a little fed up now:









Did the whole car with PO85RD after this, followed by IPA wipedown:



























Had to do an extra round with PO85 one the re-painted fender after wipedown:






















































SV CFP applied with Porter Cable DA: 


























































































The floor-mats was vacuumed. Seats were cleaned with Dynamix cleaner and milk. The interior was cleaned with CG Green Clean 1:10 and Scholl Purple 9000:









Zuffenhausen time:









And also a couple of stickers:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Finished pictures:




































Arches got a couple a little bit bare bones:




























































































































































































[/size]


























































































































































Thanks for watching!


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic job mate!Love 911`s:thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Spectacular, the 964s and 911s (aircooled of course) are my favorite Porsches of all time and you did a stunning job on this. Thanks for the writeup, definately entertaining as always!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

like the 50/50 photos a lot


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

Good Workmanship on the 911... Nice story pics about your job that you tackled well!!! Keep up the perfected Craftmanship on your detailing!! Well Done Job Completed!!:thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome effort. Wish i could achieve half as a good a result as this on my turbo.
:thumb:

Love these cars.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Great write up, did you not have the collective hoards helping you this time?


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

carrera2s said:


> Fantastic job mate!Love 911`s:thumb:


Thank you.. The owner of the car was blown away.. He did not believe it was his when he saw it again He's supposed to sell it, but have started to reconsider now..



christian900se said:


> Spectacular, the 964s and 911s (aircooled of course) are my favorite Porsches of all time and you did a stunning job on this. Thanks for the writeup, definately entertaining as always!


I have another one coming soon... It's black and also a price-winning car



PIT said:


> like the 50/50 photos a lot


Thanks, getting the hand of those.. Use the "P" mode on the camera, manual focus and place the blitz/light in the middle.. Easy as that



FlawlessShine said:


> Good Workmanship on the 911... Nice story pics about your job that you tackled well!!! Keep up the perfected Craftmanship on your detailing!! Well Done Job Completed!!:thumb:


Thank you



Olly1 said:


> Awesome effort. Wish i could achieve half as a good a result as this on my turbo.
> :thumb:
> Love these cars.


There's only one thing to do, keep on training and don't stop the correction work until you're more than happy..



PootleFlump said:


> Great write up, did you not have the collective hoards helping you this time?


lol, no this one was done solo..


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Excellent work and great pictures.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Another great write-up and detail.

May I ask what you used the SV red towel at the end for? Was it for wax buffing, or just for the photos?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I always enjoy your posts, congratulations mate !!


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

raitkens83 said:


> Excellent work and great pictures.


Thank you very much Much appreciated..



amiller said:


> Another great write-up and detail.
> 
> May I ask what you used the SV red towel at the end for? Was it for wax buffing, or just for the photos?


Cheers.. The red photo is just for the photos:lol: it's not usable for buffing wax IMHO!!



maesal said:


> I always enjoy your posts, congratulations mate !!


Thank you, nice to hear


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

A really nice job. :thumb:


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great write up and fantastic pics

Thanks very much


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Absolutely incredible effort there. How many hours did you clock up in total?

Was in a right state beforehand.

Rear fender paint colour match looks terrible! Not even blended into the boot lid.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

fantastic as always! Its great that you always picture everything you do, its very helpful to see the different steps involved. 

Final pics are lovely


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Simply brilliant as usual..... Fantastic job.


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

Fantastic job mate, and a thoroughly entertaining read ! :thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

What a BRILLIANT job :thumb::thumb::thumb:










Now that's what we're talking about 

It's not a wash ...

It's not a valet ...

It's a massive DETAIL with massive effort, thanks for posting!!

I can't believe how long you took over the exhaust :doublesho

Regards, Ian


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

integrale said:


> A really nice job. :thumb:


Cheers


rallyman1978 said:


> Great write up and fantastic pics
> 
> Thanks very much


Thank you for the nice comment



david_h said:


> Absolutely incredible effort there. How many hours did you clock up in total?
> 
> Was in a right state beforehand.
> 
> Rear fender paint colour match looks terrible! Not even blended into the boot lid.


Hi, used around 40hrs on this one.. Since this is not my profession I think can justify all of the hours spent.. This car was in a really bad shape, and the paint responded very well and the extreme differenses made me just keep on going
About the colour match on the fender it was not terrible, but far from 100%. The light on the pic you linked to might fool the eye a bit, since different type of light reflects on the parts there. Of course, it could have been bleeded out on the rear lid for an even better "match."



alexf said:


> fantastic as always! Its great that you always picture everything you do, its very helpful to see the different steps involved.
> Final pics are lovely


Thank you very much.. I always try to get some shots from close to all of the prosesses as I hope this gives a better overview of how much work that is behind the detail.. 
Also, thanks for the photo comment All of the final pics was shot in manual mode, and I've been studying a lot of photo books lately to improve that skill..



Bass-Evolution said:


> Simply brilliant as usual..... Fantastic job.


Cheers, nice to hear



dexter said:


> Fantastic job mate, and a thoroughly entertaining read ! :thumb:


Thanks mate, that's good to hear.



orienteer said:


> What a BRILLIANT job :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> Now that's what we're talking about
> 
> It's not a wash ...
> ...


lol, thank you for that very flattering comment
I spent about 2-3 hours on the exhaust I believe. Not to much and the result was well worth it. Took a look at it yesterday and it was still holding up nicely Two days after the detail, the owner got a complimentary visit from a cat walking across the hood of the car.. Left some schratches, but was easily removed with S30 on orange pad, followed by UFSE, FCP and a good layer of SV Glorious!!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great write up as always :thumb: 

Simon


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you Simon, nice to hear


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work mate


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Amazing job there! This era porsche is my favourite shape, especially the one from Badboys. Stunning!
Phil


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

Amazing! Amazing car, amazing detail, amazing photos!

Top job on the exhaust too


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Great job..... your work gave that car a new life


----------



## jde126hunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Stunning!! great work on a beautiful car.


----------

